
Coinbase will fire staff that were part of controversial Hacking Team - timcc50
https://decryptmedia.com/5495/coinbase-sacks-hacking-team-neutrino
======
CrazyCatDog
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307787)

